# Sticky  Not Sure Which Area To Post In?



## Caz

*Dear members. As part of Fertility Friends ongoing improvement programme, we have grouped countries together counties into regions as opposed to individual counties. The new areas incorporate the following "old" areas but also any counties who previously did not have their own board. Listed below are the counties and where they fit in the areas above: 
*​

Yorkshire: (on its own due to high traffic).

Greater Manchester: (on it's own due to high traffic).

Northumberland, County Durham >>>> *North East*

Cumberland, Westmorland, Lancashire, Cheshire, and Merseyside >>>> *North West & Borders*

Derbyshire, Leicestershire, Lincolnshire, Nottinghamshire and Rutland	>>>>* East/North Midlands *

Warwickshire, Herefordshire, Shropshire, Staffordshire and Worcestershire >>>> *West Midlands & Welsh Borders*

Norfolk, Suffolk, Cambridgshire, Huntingdon, Essex >>>> *East Anglia*

Bedfordshire, Buckinghamshire, Hertfordshire, Northamptonshire, Oxfordshire >>>> *Central England*

London, Middlesex >>>> *London*

Berkshire, Hampshire, IOW, Dorset and Wiltshire >>>> *South*

Kent, Surrey and Sussex >>>> *South East*

Cornwall, Devon, Somerset and BristolGloucs >>>> *South West*


*NOTE ON CLINICS: 
*
The vast majority of clinic based support threads will be included under the county in which the clinic is located. To avoid duplication, please don't start new ones in your areas if you are not based where the clinic is. Rather go to that area to access the support already there.
There are a few clinics who have Approved boards on FF. These are not in the Locations boards but can be found here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=211.0

C~x


----------

